# Relocating DXB -> A/D (Hotel Apartments)



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there

My wife and I are relocating from Dubai (Palm Jumeirah) to Abu Dhabi to cut my daily commute, as I work in Mussafah.

We like the cosmopolitan life on the Palm, but we're not sure where we'll find similar in Abu Dhabi. We're not raving party animals, but we do like to meet people and have the occasional drink or two and relax amongst friends. I am British, my wife is Ukrainian (English, Russian and Ukrainian speaking). We're obviously concerned that we look in the right areas...

As our first step, we've decided to rent a hotel apartment in Abu Dhabi once our Dubai tenancy expires (beginning of Sept), so that we've got a base to look for somewhere to live.

Could anyone recommend any suitable hotels, in areas suitable for the Mrs to get a feel for Abu Dhabi life and where we should think about living? Proximity to Mussafah is very much a secondary consideration at this time.

Many thanks in advance!

Lamp


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

Lamplighter said:


> Hi there
> 
> My wife and I are relocating from Dubai (Palm Jumeirah) to Abu Dhabi to cut my daily commute, as I work in Mussafah.
> 
> ...


Hi 
have you shifted to Mussafah? How is it? how about the hotel apartments? 
what is the price for studio flats in the safeer mall area?


----------

